# A Swedish guy who wants to move to USA



## oddlobe

Hi All! 

Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section. 

Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen. 
I have been amazed byt the states all of my life. 
The people, the way och living.. well everything. 

So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it. 

I tried search google etc but without luck.

So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this? 

Couple of questions: 
* Is it easy to get a job? 
* Is it easy to get a place to stay? 
* What to people think about Nordic people? 

Cheers! 
Best regards
odd


----------



## Douger

Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
 Gawd Blass murka !


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



how to become an american citizen - Google Search


USCIS Home Page


* Is it easy to get a job?  For those that will take what they can get.  Very easy.
* Is it easy to get a place to stay? Immagration should have some helpful info on this.  but you will need a month too Two months rent up front.  If it's just you, you should have no issues.
* What to people think about Nordic people?  If you are the stereo type; Tall, blonde and burly, you'll have more chicks than you can swing your hammer at.   Aside from that, we are all descendants from elsewhere.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dougar is USMB's resident buffoon.


----------



## Skull Pilot

According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.


----------



## Douger

Skull Pilot said:


> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.


Been there. The only way the US would be better is if you were a heavy millionaire. I'm not talking this 5 million chump change either.


----------



## oddlobe

Douger said:


> Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
> Gawd Blass murka !



Wow.. funny guy..



> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.



Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring! 

Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??

/ODD


----------



## xotoxi

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



There are two ways to get into the United States.

1.  Obtain a visa which will allow you to come to the United States and stay for a certain amount of time...probably a few months depending on the type of visa.

2.  Travel to Northern Mexico and sneak across our southern border, which will allow you to stay here permanently.


----------



## Sunni Man

1) Fly to Mexico

2) Learn a few spanish words

3) Dye your hair black and get a tan

4) Walk across border into U.S.

Just follow these 4 simple steps and you will be welcomed with open arms.

Free housing, food stamps, education, medical care, etc.


----------



## oddlobe

xotoxi said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two ways to get into the United States.
> 
> 1.  Obtain a visa which will allow you to come to the United States and stay for a certain amount of time...probably a few months depending on the type of visa.
> 
> 2.  Travel to Northern Mexico and sneak across our southern border, which will allow you to stay here permanently.
Click to expand...


okok.. let me Refom My question.. How to get a Green Card? ( I think it´s called ?)


----------



## Douger

oddlobe said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
> Gawd Blass murka !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. funny guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!
> 
> Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??
> 
> /ODD
Click to expand...

Nah.There's 20 million illegals there already, including, Krauts, Irish etc.
Fly on over, get a drivers license and call it a day.Head to the south. The girls clothes magically melt off at the sound of a European accent.If you need a SS card just find a Mexican.He'll have you one in a day or two.If you'd like to sneak in un-noticed ? Just dress as a Muslim Cleric. The TSA won't even notice you.


----------



## oddlobe

Haha ok U guys dont really like immigrants..

Thought I would get advice on how I would do this ..
Skip the irony and tell me what I can do instead.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
> Gawd Blass murka !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. funny guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!
> 
> Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??
> 
> /ODD
Click to expand...


Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.

And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it. 

We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Haha ok U guys dont really like immigrants..
> 
> Thought I would get advice on how I would do this ..
> Skip the irony and tell me what I can do instead.



I just told you what to do.

Stay in your own damned country.


----------



## Sunni Man

Oddlobe do not pay any attention to California Girl.

She doesn't even live in America.

And is freeloading herself in the U.K.


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.

Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.


Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.

You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.

There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.

Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.

The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
Click to expand...


Keep spewing lies, TruffMocker. 

It makes the rest of us laugh.


----------



## oddlobe

> Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. *We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.*
> And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it.
> 
> We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone



Freeloaders?
 Hahah I work here in sweden n make much money, I have my OWN aparment in central stockholm (yes I have bought it with my own money) 
Yes I pay my taxes ( almost 36% of my salary) PLus everything else, as the rest of  the swedish people.
Since we have one of the highest tax pressures in the world we can have FREE health care... 
FREE education etc... 
Dont even speak out if you dont have a single clue of what you are talking about....


----------



## oddlobe

> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh



Finally a great response! 
Thanks man! I will look into that  

Well ok  Blond, blue eyed 185 cm tall guess that equals 6 feet tall.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. *We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.*
> And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it.
> 
> We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeloaders?
> Hahah I work here in sweden n make much money, I have my OWN aparment in central stockholm (yes I have bought it with my own money)
> Yes I pay my taxes ( almost 36% of my salary) PLus everything else, as the rest of  the swedish people.
> Since we have one of the highest tax pressures in the world we can have FREE health care...
> FREE education etc...
> Dont even speak out if you dont have a single clue of what you are talking about....
Click to expand...


Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do. 

And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'. 

I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you.


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a great response!
> Thanks man! I will look into that
> 
> Well ok  Blond, blue eyed 185 cm tall guess that equals 6 feet tall.
Click to expand...


Dont go marrying one of our girls just to get citizenship ok?


----------



## oddlobe

> Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do.
> 
> And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you



Someone just told me u didnt even live in the US so dont even bother answering this thread. Besides I know I can contribute a lot more then most of the immigrants.
So, respecfully, I dont give a crap about you statments.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spewing lies, TruffMocker.
> 
> It makes the rest of us laugh.
Click to expand...


where is the lie weak little girl, is it on your (oppps not yours but you have access to it)  funky little jet?


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a great response!
> Thanks man! I will look into that
> 
> Well ok  Blond, blue eyed 185 cm tall guess that equals 6 feet tall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont go marrying one of our girls just to get citizenship ok?
Click to expand...


Promise man  Already got my girl.. but on the other hand.. u dont know what happens in the future


----------



## Truthmatters

Only marry for love, anything else is a horrible lie


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do.
> 
> And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just told me u didnt even live in the US so dont even bother answering this thread. Besides I know I can contribute a lot more then most of the immigrants.
> So, respecfully, I dont give a crap about you statments.
Click to expand...


 You don't get to tell me where to post. I'm sure that my rapid hater, truthmocker, will lie about me... she does that a lot. No, I don't currently live at home - I live in Europe. How outrageous! An American that chose to broaden her understanding of the world by living outside her country! 

With respect, we can't afford more immigrants right now. We don't have the jobs to sustain more people than we have. Not rocket science, huh?


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do.
> 
> And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just told me u didnt even live in the US so dont even bother answering this thread. Besides I know I can contribute a lot more then most of the immigrants.
> So, respecfully, I dont give a crap about you statments.
Click to expand...



Ignore her she is a horrible person


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> Only marry for love, anything else is a horrible lie



That My friend, I will promise you.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spewing lies, TruffMocker.
> 
> It makes the rest of us laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is the lie weak little girl, is it on your funky little jet?
Click to expand...


We've had this discussion before. Stop lying about me. TIA.


----------



## Truthmatters

But youre the one who posted about having access to a funky jet.

did you lie about that?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do.
> 
> And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just told me u didnt even live in the US so dont even bother answering this thread. Besides I know I can contribute a lot more then most of the immigrants.
> So, respecfully, I dont give a crap about you statments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her she is a horrible person
Click to expand...


And you are a lying hack who cares only that you think he'd make a great Democrat. One more vote for your party of corrupt, amoral, liars.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> But youre the one who posted about having access to a funky jet.
> 
> did you lie about that?



I have access. It is not mine. You lied. 

I appreciate that you can't tell fact from the fiction you create in that empty space between your ears.... but that doesn't make it ok to lie. Assclown.


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...favorite-christmas-present-2.html#post1842685


Oh my mistake you didnt pay for it you just have use of it.


----------



## oddlobe

Ehm, I dont have much saying in your politic. Dont really know so much about it. 
But if you guys would give me a quick explanation im sure to make up my mind. 

By the way ( off topic) 
are people very religious in the us?


----------



## Truthmatters

Some are and some are not religious.

Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...favorite-christmas-present-2.html#post1842685
> 
> 
> Oh my mistake you didnt pay for it you just have use of it.



So you lied. And now you can admit that. It is not mine. And, technically, I don't have use of it.... I have - and do - make use of it when the situation arises. 

See, TruffMockers, you make assumptions for which you do not have sufficient information to form an opinion. That's why you're a fucking left wing hack. You do not know what you do not know. Now, stop spreading lies about me, half wit.


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.



Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..

Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Ehm, I dont have much saying in your politic. Dont really know so much about it.
> But if you guys would give me a quick explanation im sure to make up my mind.
> 
> By the way ( off topic)
> are people very religious in the us?



Approx 83% of Americans identify as being a member of a religion. 40% attend church regularly, 60-73% identify as Christian. 58% pray every week.


----------



## Truthmatters

Some would and some wouldnt.

Real Americans support freedom of religion.

Some in the right think we should have a Christian Nation.

They of course are too stupid to realize separation of church and state is written into our constitution.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
Click to expand...


Some would, most won't give a damn. 

Are you someone's sock? Because you seem to ask seriously odd questions. There are a plethora of websites that will provide you with everything you need to know about immigrating to the US, our country, it's social and economic status, etc. Why the hell are you asking here?


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm, I dont have much saying in your politic. Dont really know so much about it.
> But if you guys would give me a quick explanation im sure to make up my mind.
> 
> By the way ( off topic)
> are people very religious in the us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approx 83% of Americans identify as being a member of a religion. 40% attend church regularly, 60-73% identify as Christian. 58% pray every week.
Click to expand...


Shes a catholic.

She wants the church to run America


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Some would and some wouldnt.
> 
> Real Americans support freedom of religion.
> 
> Some in the right think we should have a Christian Nation.
> 
> They of course are too stupid to realize separation of church and state is written into our constitution.



Let's just make this clear..... All Americans are 'real Americans'. Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm, I dont have much saying in your politic. Dont really know so much about it.
> But if you guys would give me a quick explanation im sure to make up my mind.
> 
> By the way ( off topic)
> are people very religious in the us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approx 83% of Americans identify as being a member of a religion. 40% attend church regularly, 60-73% identify as Christian. 58% pray every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shes a catholic.
> 
> She wants the church to run America
Click to expand...


Another lie. Two in one thread. My, you are on a roll today, TruthMocker.


----------



## peach174

oddlobe said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
> Gawd Blass murka !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. funny guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!
> 
> Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??
> 
> /ODD
Click to expand...



To get a green card you need to have Family that is here in U.S.,a job or you are seeking political asylum. It takes a long time to become one, anywhere between 7 to 10 years.
Here is the government web site;
USCIS - Green Card

Your paying 36% or your income to pay for that health care, education and many of those government entitlement programs. It is not free, that is why your taxes are so high.
The reason it's so boring there is because of the government entitlements. It causes complacency and that causes no innovation or will to strive to become better.
We have a group of people here called liberals who want the same type of system here.They are trying their best to take the U.S. down the same path.
I would think about it long and hard if I was you.
You would be moving to the same type of system you have there. We just have a little more freedom, not much but a little more, than you have there in Sweden.
Hopefully this nation will not go down the same path as European countries.
The liberals here think that entitlements are they way to go.
You just stated as to why is isn't - boredom. But the libs here won't believe it.


----------



## xotoxi

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
Click to expand...


As long as you register as an athiest on your Religion Registration form, you should be okay.  


And you must keep your Religion Registration card on you at all times.  If you are caught out in public without your card, you will be executed on the spot.


----------



## California Girl

xotoxi said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you register as an athiest on your Religion Registration form, you should be okay.
> 
> 
> And you must keep your Religion Registration card on you at all times.  If you are caught out in public without your card, you will be executed on the spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some would, most won't give a damn.
> 
> Are you someone's sock? Because you seem to ask seriously odd questions. There are a plethora of websites that will provide you with everything you need to know about immigrating to the US, our country, it's social and economic status, etc. Why the hell are you asking here?
Click to expand...


Just simple easier  
Let the answers come to me.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. It's very easy to get a job and you'll have Corvettes, Ferrari's and a nice boat in no time. The women all look like supermodels and take it in the ass t !
> Gawd Blass murka !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. funny guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dimwitcraps here, Sweden is a better place to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!
> 
> Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??
> 
> /ODD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.
> 
> And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it.
> 
> We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone.
Click to expand...


He's not asking to go to England..you silly Brit.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approx 83% of Americans identify as being a member of a religion. 40% attend church regularly, 60-73% identify as Christian. 58% pray every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a catholic.
> 
> She wants the church to run America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie. Two in one thread. My, you are on a roll today, TruthMocker.
Click to expand...


Oh my mistake, your not catholic?

I thought I remembered you saying you were.

Ill go check


----------



## oddlobe

> To get a green card you need to have Family that is here in U.S.,a job or you are seeking political asylum. It takes a long time to become one, anywhere between 7 to 10 years.
> Here is the government web site;



Holy crap! 7-10 years.. But i guess it goes faster if you get "hand picked" (dont even know if thats a word) by a company?


----------



## Sallow

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
Click to expand...


America is the best country in the world..and New York is it's greatest city.

US Immigration Online|Apply for US Citizenship, Green Card, US Visas

That should be a good start for you.


----------



## High_Gravity

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



You should probably start by talking with the American Embassy up there in Sweden.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. funny guy..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!
> 
> Read something on the net that the only way to get a green card is either to get married with a american chick och get hand picked by a company. Is that right??
> 
> /ODD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.
> 
> And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it.
> 
> We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not asking to go to England..you silly Brit.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is noted, and dismissed. Dumb yank.


----------



## oddlobe

Sallow said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *America is the best country in the world*..and New York is it's greatest city.
Click to expand...


No doubt its the best! 
Great thanks!


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...-to-accept-son-of-lesbians-6.html#post2311370
> 
> but you said you were catholic



I am Catholic. Your lie was not about me being Catholic, you dumb broad. It was that I want the Church to run America. Can you prove I want that? No. Because it is not true.

Just like your claim that I own a 'funky jet' is not true.

Habitual lying... a compulsive liar. That is what you are... and I can 'prove' it because you lie constantly.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do us a favor. Stay in Sweden. We really don't need yet more freeloaders from the rest of the world.
> 
> And... for the record, your healthcare is NOT 'free', someone else pays for it.
> 
> We have plenty of people - it's jobs we don't have. Stay and suck of your own government and leave ours alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not asking to go to England..you silly Brit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is noted, and dismissed. Dumb yank.
Click to expand...


That's "Damned Yankee" and proud of it!


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a catholic.
> 
> She wants the church to run America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie. Two in one thread. My, you are on a roll today, TruthMocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my mistake, your not catholic?
> 
> I thought I remembered you saying you were.
> 
> Ill go check
Click to expand...

See if you can find your brain while you're at it too, OK?


----------



## oddlobe

Haha this disussion derailed...

So where to move in the US. Any suggestions? 
Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!


----------



## High_Gravity

oddlobe said:


> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!



You probably want to stay in the South than, maybe Texas.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!



TruthMocker always derails threads. She has an obsessive need to lie about other people. It's sad really. Be her friend.... she is very European in her attitudes. Always wants something for nothing, loves the Nanny State, and hates successful people. 

Seriously, if you really want to come here, start the process - read up about the country - all of it, the good (and the good is awesome) and the bad (and the bad is seriously bad), and make an informed decision. If you decide to proceed, which will take you a few years, good luck... hopefully we will have a job for you by then. 

Getting a company green card is very hard. But there are places where you can register for work here. 

Whatever you do, do not go to one of those law firms that promise you a 'green card', it will cost you thousands and you will not get a green card at the end of it. They are conning people.


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthMocker always derails threads. She has an obsessive need to lie about other people. It's sad really. Be her friend.... she is very European in her attitudes. Always wants something for nothing, loves the Nanny State, and hates successful people.
> 
> Seriously, if you really want to come here, start the process - read up about the country - all of it, the good (and the good is awesome) and the bad (and the bad is seriously bad), and make an informed decision. If you decide to proceed, which will take you a few years, good luck... hopefully we will have a job for you by then.
> 
> Getting a company green card is very hard. But there are places where you can register for work here.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not go to one of those law firms that promise you a 'green card', it will cost you thousands and you will not get a green card at the end of it. They are conning people.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the answer California! 
Well I dont say it will be easy to get there but I will. 
I have, how would you say.. A way of getting what I want.

Yeah heard of them already, I´ll watch out of them.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not asking to go to England..you silly Brit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is noted, and dismissed. Dumb yank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's "Damned Yankee" and proud of it!
Click to expand...


It's 'dumb yank' and you really shouldn't be proud of it. It is not a compliment. There are too many 'dumb yanks'. I blame the public school system. Those of us who were blessed with a private school education know better than to think living outside one's country of origin means they give up their citizenship. Dumb Yank.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is noted, and dismissed. Dumb yank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Damned Yankee" and proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 'dumb yank' and you really shouldn't be proud of it. It is not a compliment. There are too many 'dumb yanks'. I blame the public school system. Those of us who were blessed with a private school education know better than to think living outside one's country of origin means they give up their citizenship. Dumb Yank.
Click to expand...


Whatever.

Brits are annoying. Stay home.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthMocker always derails threads. She has an obsessive need to lie about other people. It's sad really. Be her friend.... she is very European in her attitudes. Always wants something for nothing, loves the Nanny State, and hates successful people.
> 
> Seriously, if you really want to come here, start the process - read up about the country - all of it, the good (and the good is awesome) and the bad (and the bad is seriously bad), and make an informed decision. If you decide to proceed, which will take you a few years, good luck... hopefully we will have a job for you by then.
> 
> Getting a company green card is very hard. But there are places where you can register for work here.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not go to one of those law firms that promise you a 'green card', it will cost you thousands and you will not get a green card at the end of it. They are conning people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer California!
> Well I dont say it will be easy to get there but I will.
> I have, how would you say.. A way of getting what I want.
> 
> Yeah heard of them already, I´ll watch out of them.
Click to expand...


Depending on your work history, you could look at getting green carded through a company. That is much harder now than it used to be. They've clamped down on those with the recession hitting so hard in the US. And rightly so. I meant what I said earlier.... we need jobs for Americans these days. No offense but unless you have a real issue in your own country, I don't agree with you moving to the US. Americans need the jobs we have. Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, I put Americans first. 

Sweden is a perfectly reasonable country - although I agree - it is very boring. So I can understand the appeal of the US. But, really, you picked the wrong time to decide you want to move to the US.


----------



## Sallow

oddlobe said:


> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!



New York may not be warm year round..but it's fun year round!


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> TruthMocker always derails threads. She has an obsessive need to lie about other people. It's sad really. Be her friend.... she is very European in her attitudes. Always wants something for nothing, loves the Nanny State, and hates successful people.
> 
> Seriously, if you really want to come here, start the process - read up about the country - all of it, the good (and the good is awesome) and the bad (and the bad is seriously bad), and make an informed decision. If you decide to proceed, which will take you a few years, good luck... hopefully we will have a job for you by then.
> 
> Getting a company green card is very hard. But there are places where you can register for work here.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not go to one of those law firms that promise you a 'green card', it will cost you thousands and you will not get a green card at the end of it. They are conning people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer California!
> Well I dont say it will be easy to get there but I will.
> I have, how would you say.. A way of getting what I want.
> 
> Yeah heard of them already, I´ll watch out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on your work history, you could look at getting green carded through a company. That is much harder now than it used to be. They've clamped down on those with the recession hitting so hard in the US. And rightly so. I meant what I said earlier.... we need jobs for Americans these days. No offense but unless you have a real issue in your own country, I don't agree with you moving to the US. Americans need the jobs we have. Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, I put Americans first.
> 
> Sweden is a perfectly reasonable country - although I agree - it is very boring. So I can understand the appeal of the US. But, really, you picked the wrong time to decide you want to move to the US.
Click to expand...


Awwe so nice.

gee what happened


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Damned Yankee" and proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'dumb yank' and you really shouldn't be proud of it. It is not a compliment. There are too many 'dumb yanks'. I blame the public school system. Those of us who were blessed with a private school education know better than to think living outside one's country of origin means they give up their citizenship. Dumb Yank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Brits are annoying. Stay home.
Click to expand...


I'll travel wherever I feel inclined. You ain't the boss of me, Shallow. Live with that fact.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> so you think the catholics should not have to pay certain things that all OTHER Americans should pay?
> 
> what about christain sceintists?
> 
> do they get to opt out too?
> 
> Gee can you imagine how their ranks woudl grow if people could USE that religion to avoid certain taxes?



This thread is not about the Catholic Church, it is not about your petty jealousy of people who have succeeded better than you, stop derailing every fucking thread you enter with your ranting lies. Dumbass.


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> TruthMocker always derails threads. She has an obsessive need to lie about other people. It's sad really. Be her friend.... she is very European in her attitudes. Always wants something for nothing, loves the Nanny State, and hates successful people.
> 
> Seriously, if you really want to come here, start the process - read up about the country - all of it, the good (and the good is awesome) and the bad (and the bad is seriously bad), and make an informed decision. If you decide to proceed, which will take you a few years, good luck... hopefully we will have a job for you by then.
> 
> Getting a company green card is very hard. But there are places where you can register for work here.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not go to one of those law firms that promise you a 'green card', it will cost you thousands and you will not get a green card at the end of it. They are conning people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer California!
> Well I dont say it will be easy to get there but I will.
> I have, how would you say.. A way of getting what I want.
> 
> Yeah heard of them already, I´ll watch out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on your work history, you could look at getting green carded through a company. That is much harder now than it used to be. They've clamped down on those with the recession hitting so hard in the US. And rightly so. I meant what I said earlier.... we need jobs for Americans these days. No offense but unless you have a real issue in your own country, I don't agree with you moving to the US. Americans need the jobs we have.* Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, I put Americans first. *
Click to expand...


So you would give a job to a person who cant do that special job but lives in the US.
Instead if giving it to someone who knows it inside-out and dont lives in the US? 

That sounds just dumb.. Sorry.


----------



## Oddball

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd


You'll be most at home in Minnesota or Wisconsin.

It's easy to get a job if you learn to speak Spanish.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer California!
> Well I dont say it will be easy to get there but I will.
> I have, how would you say.. A way of getting what I want.
> 
> Yeah heard of them already, I´ll watch out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your work history, you could look at getting green carded through a company. That is much harder now than it used to be. They've clamped down on those with the recession hitting so hard in the US. And rightly so. I meant what I said earlier.... we need jobs for Americans these days. No offense but unless you have a real issue in your own country, I don't agree with you moving to the US. Americans need the jobs we have.* Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, I put Americans first. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you would give a job to a person who cant do that special job but lives in the US.
> Instead if giving it to someone who knows it inside-out and dont lives in the US?
> 
> That sounds just dumb.. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Did I say that? No. I said I support Americans getting jobs in the US over foreign nationals. If you have a specific skill that no American can do (which frankly, is highly unlikely), then those jobs should go to Americans.


----------



## oddlobe

Oddball said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be most at home in Minnesota or Wisconsin.
> 
> It's easy to get a job if you learn to speak Spanish.
Click to expand...


Hahha so I could cook n clean? 
Sorry dont do that. 

Anyplace where its warm would be great


----------



## oddlobe

[/QUOTE]


Did I say that? No. I said I support Americans getting jobs in the US over foreign nationals. If you have a specific skill that no American can do (which frankly, is highly unlikely), then those jobs should go to Americans.[/QUOTE]

Well yes..



> Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, *I put Americans first*.



Doesnt matter... But ok then I know how to get in  
Thx!


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> Ehm, I dont have much saying in your politic. Dont really know so much about it.
> But if you guys would give me a quick explanation im sure to make up my mind.
> 
> By the way ( off topic)
> *are people very religious in the us?*



some are some are not.

Some are pagans.


----------



## California Girl

Did I say that? No. I said I support Americans getting jobs in the US over foreign nationals. If you have a specific skill that no American can do (which frankly, is highly unlikely), then those jobs should go to Americans.[/QUOTE]



> Well yes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, *I put Americans first*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter... But ok then I know how to get in
> Thx!
Click to expand...


Well, no.... you created something out of what I said. Please don't do that... it makes you look stupid. I say what I mean and mean what I say. Simple. You don't need to interpret it. It's clear - I put Americans first. I said nothing about employing an American who didn't have the skills over a foreign national with the skills. Twit. 

And.... seriously... I doubt very much that you 'know how' to 'get in'.... since you seem to know jack shit about the process. But have at it. It's of no real concern to me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!



Texas or Florida, if you don't mind the humidity.


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> Did I say that? No. I said I support Americans getting jobs in the US over foreign nationals. If you have a specific skill that no American can do (which frankly, is highly unlikely), then those jobs should go to Americans.



Well yes..




> Well, no.... you created something out of what I said. Please don't do that... it makes you look stupid. I say what I mean and mean what I say. Simple. You don't need to interpret it. It's clear - I put Americans first. I said nothing about employing an American who didn't have the skills over a foreign national with the skills. Twit.
> 
> And.... seriously... I doubt very much that you 'know how' to 'get in'.... since you seem to know jack shit about the process. But have at it. It's of no real concern to me.



Haha wow.. touchy? 
Look, sorry you entered menopause so early but you dont have to take it out on me since I basicly dont give a shit  So..Take care now! Bye bye then!


----------



## oddlobe

Two Thumbs said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this disussion derailed...
> 
> So where to move in the US. Any suggestions?
> Only demand I have is that is should be warm... YEAR AROUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas or Florida, if you don't mind the humidity.
Click to expand...


Florida sounds great!  
Thanks!


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that? No. I said I support Americans getting jobs in the US over foreign nationals. If you have a specific skill that no American can do (which frankly, is highly unlikely), then those jobs should go to Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the rabid left wing, who don't give a damn about their fellow Americans, *I put Americans first*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter... But ok then I know how to get in
> Thx!
Click to expand...


Well, no.... you created something out of what I said. Please don't do that... it makes you look stupid. I say what I mean and mean what I say. Simple. You don't need to interpret it. It's clear - I put Americans first. I said nothing about employing an American who didn't have the skills over a foreign national with the skills. Twit. 

And.... seriously... I doubt very much that you 'know how' to 'get in'.... since you seem to know jack shit about the process. But have at it. It's of no real concern to me.[/QUOTE]

Haha wow.. touchy? 
Look, sorry you entered menopause so early but you dont have to take it out on me since I basicly dont give a shit  So..Take care now! Bye bye then![/QUOTE]

Touchy? No. Realistic, yea. It's hard to get into the US... you think you can circumvent the process.... good luck with it. But it's all hot air and bluster. I tend to mock hot air and bluster.


----------



## Truthmatters

Floridas humidity comes with bugs.

so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture


----------



## Oddball

Truthmatters said:


> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture


^^^^^
...along with hot and cold running socialist dumbbells.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture



Culture? In California? 

Professional bimbos are not a cultural advantage.


----------



## Oddball

Their idea of culture is yougurt.


----------



## California Girl

Oddball said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> ...along with hot and cold running socialist dumbbells.
Click to expand...


I confess - no matter how much I love my home state - 'culture' is stretching the truth into a lie.


----------



## FireFly

oddlobe said:


> A Swedish guy who wants to move to USA
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?



Bring a couple of Hot Swedish Women with you & you will have no problems.


----------



## California Girl

Oddball said:


> Their idea of culture is yougurt.



California and Florida - great states but cultural vacuums.


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture


Allright, Well cali seems so like "deamy"..

Think Florida is better tough.. California seems so "wannabe rich n famous" from everything you see on the tv.

My friends uncle lives in Huntington Beach, FLorida ( I think its called?)
Maybe can get some info there aswell.


----------



## Truthmatters

TV is not reality


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> ...along with hot and cold running socialist dumbbells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I confess - no matter how much I love my home state - 'culture' is stretching the truth into a lie.
Click to expand...


Ignore her she thinks Arizona has great culture


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> TV is not reality



Exactly my point...


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture
> 
> 
> 
> Allright, Well cali seems so like "deamy"..
> 
> Think Florida is better tough.. California seems so "wannabe rich n famous" from everything you see on the tv.
> 
> My friends uncle lives in Huntington Beach, FLorida ( I think its called?)
> Maybe can get some info there aswell.
Click to expand...


Be near family freinds.

Worst case they are no help.  Best case the intro you to the company that picks you and a place to stay while you find your own.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> ...along with hot and cold running socialist dumbbells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confess - no matter how much I love my home state - 'culture' is stretching the truth into a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignore her she thinks Arizona has great culture
Click to expand...


4 lies, one thread.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> TV is not reality



You don't know the difference between fiction and reality.


----------



## oddlobe

Haha I dont care about culture at all. 
Just some nice weather and nice people


----------



## oddlobe

Two Thumbs said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floridas humidity comes with bugs.
> 
> so cal is the only place for good sunshine and great culture
> 
> 
> 
> Allright, Well cali seems so like "deamy"..
> 
> Think Florida is better tough.. California seems so "wannabe rich n famous" from everything you see on the tv.
> 
> My friends uncle lives in Huntington Beach, FLorida ( I think its called?)
> Maybe can get some info there aswell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be near family freinds.
> 
> Worst case they are no help.  Best case the intro you to the company that picks you and a place to stay while you find your own.
Click to expand...


True that.
Gotta check that out


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> Haha I dont care about culture at all.
> Just some nice weather and nice people



There are great learning institutions in Cali.

The culture surrounds them


----------



## Truthmatters

what is with this fantasy of yours that people are jealous of your weakness


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I dont care about culture at all.
> Just some nice weather and nice people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are great learning institutions in Cali.
> 
> The culture surrounds them
Click to expand...


 Yea. Sure it does. You keep telling yourself that. It gives you hope... now all you need is the change. I have a dime I can spare.


----------



## oddlobe

I dont really se why I need to go to a learning institution?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are great learning institutions in Cali.
> 
> The culture surrounds them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Sure it does. You keep telling yourself that. It gives you hope... now all you need is the change. I have a dime I can spare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim there are no great learning institutions in cali?
> 
> 
> just how spoiled are you?
Click to expand...


Did I claim that? No. 

Just how stupid are you?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> waht you dont realise is most Americans kids dont have an elevator or jet to help them climb the latter



You don't know what I realize, jack ass. You really are painfully stupid. You were born in California, right? 

Oh, that's lie 5 in one thread. I think you may be on for a record here, truthmocker.


----------



## Truthmatters

So you claim there is no cultrue in Cali?


No wonder you hate this country so much you moved


----------



## Truthmatters

california girl said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> waht you dont realise is most americans kids dont have an elevator or jet to help them climb the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what i realize, jack ass. You really are painfully stupid. You were born in california, right?
> 
> Oh, that's lie 5 in one thread. I think you may be on for a record here, truthmocker.
Click to expand...


nope!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Sure it does. You keep telling yourself that. It gives you hope... now all you need is the change. I have a dime I can spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim there are no great learning institutions in cali?
> 
> 
> just how spoiled are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I claim that? No.
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...


I don't think the English language has a word to quantify stupidity of that magnitude!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> So you claim there is no *cultrue* in Cali?
> 
> 
> No wonder you hate this country so much you moved



What is cultrue??


----------



## Truthmatters

Rich spoiled children dont have any idea what it is to be an average American.


----------



## oddlobe

Rat in the Hat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim there are no great learning institutions in cali?
> 
> 
> just how spoiled are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I claim that? No.
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the English language has a word to quantify stupidity of that magnitude!
Click to expand...


Hahah +1


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> waht you dont realise is most americans kids dont have an elevator or jet to help them climb the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what i realize, jack ass. You really are painfully stupid. You were born in california, right?
> 
> Oh, that's lie 5 in one thread. I think you may be on for a record here, truthmocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope!
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Truthmatters

have fun with your new friends oddlobe.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> california girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what i realize, jack ass. You really are painfully stupid. You were born in california, right?
> 
> Oh, that's lie 5 in one thread. I think you may be on for a record here, truthmocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...


on what evidence do you claim I was born in cali?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Rich spoiled children dont have any idea what it is to be an average American.



How do you know what these 'rich spoiled children' know or don't know?


----------



## Truthmatters

By talking to people like you


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> have fun with your new friends oddlobe.



No worries man  it just made me laugh


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> on what evidence do you claim I was born in cali?
Click to expand...


You're dumb. There are an exceptional amount of dumb females in California. And I didn't claim it, it was a question.


----------



## oddlobe

Now back to topic..

Is it expensive to live in the states? 
Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper? 
Can that be true?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> By talking to people like you



You don't 'talk to me', dumb ass. You have created an alternative reality about me.... that reality exists only in your head. But you are even too dumb to know that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> on what evidence do you claim I was born in cali?
Click to expand...


You do know a sentence followed with "?" is a question, and not a claim, don't you?

(Yes, that is also a question)


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



Depends on the state. 
It is generally true that things are cheaper, but not always.

Seems to me you want to move to a country that you know absolutely nothing about. That seems quite stupid to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



Cheaper depends on where you live.

Things are very expensive in New York, California and Illinois, and less expensive in Missouri, Wyoming and Mississippi.


----------



## oddlobe

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



Say that you are going to eat at fast food resturant u have to pay around 13-15 $ per person here in sweden.

How is it in the states?


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



It varies depending on what state you live in and where you live in that state.

Oranges are dirt cheap in Florida but corn is pricey.
In Illinois, corn is cheap but oranges are pricey.

The cost of living goes up the closer you are to a city and jumps if you live in one.  some cities even have a city income tax if you live in it.


----------



## Truthmatters

6 maybe 7 bucks


----------



## Two Thumbs

oddlobe said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say that you are going to eat at fast food resturant u have to pay around 13-15 $ per person here in sweden.
> 
> How is it in the states?
Click to expand...


fast food is 6 to 8 bucks a person


----------



## Truthmatters

Two Thumbs said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies depending on what state you live in and where you live in that state.
> 
> Oranges are dirt cheap in Florida but corn is pricey.
> In Illinois, corn is cheap but oranges are pricey.
> 
> The cost of living goes up the closer you are to a city and jumps if you live in one.  some cities even have a city income tax if you live in it.
Click to expand...


More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket


----------



## High_Gravity

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



Depends where you live, states like New York and California are expensive whereas states like Nebraska and Texas are quite cheap and affordable.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

oddlobe said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say that you are going to eat at fast food resturant u have to pay around 13-15 $ per person here in sweden.
> 
> How is it in the states?
Click to expand...


Your questions are too open. How much food you order has a lot to do with the price you pay.

If you're talking about a Big Mac, fries and a coke at McDonald's, that will run you about $7.00 here in Illinois.


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> 6 maybe 7 bucks



Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.

Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.

How is the gas price?


----------



## California Girl

Rat in the Hat said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper depends on where you live.
> 
> Things are very expensive in New York, California and Illinois, and less expensive in Missouri, Wyoming and Mississippi.
Click to expand...


Does it seem to you that - for someone who 'wants' to live here, he doesn't know much about the actual country he wants to live in?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies depending on what state you live in and where you live in that state.
> 
> Oranges are dirt cheap in Florida but corn is pricey.
> In Illinois, corn is cheap but oranges are pricey.
> 
> The cost of living goes up the closer you are to a city and jumps if you live in one.  some cities even have a city income tax if you live in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket
Click to expand...


Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.


----------



## Truthmatters

but will taste like crap


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 maybe 7 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.
> 
> Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.
> 
> How is the gas price?
Click to expand...


three about to become four


----------



## High_Gravity

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 maybe 7 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.
> 
> Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.
> 
> How is the gas price?
Click to expand...


Definently cheaper than that, we are at $3.50 here in Alabama.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 maybe 7 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.
> 
> Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.
> 
> How is the gas price?
Click to expand...


Gas is generally a lot cheaper in the US. But the distances are bigger. You really don't seem to know the country you want to live in at all.


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> Are you someone's sock?



That's quite obvious.  I've never seen a new member show up here and just post back and forth with people for 4 straight hours.


But what would mani do?


----------



## oddlobe

K so from what I have read on the internet it is cheaper! thats a big plus )


----------



## peach174

oddlobe said:


> Now back to topic..
> 
> Is it expensive to live in the states?
> Have heard from friends that everything is cheaper?
> Can that be true?



It depends on where you live.
California and New York are very expensive.
Florida is also but not as bad a N.Y. or California.
I think that we do have some cheaper products and I know for sure that gasoline is.
If you want to live where there is little or no snow and want a cheaper place to live, I would suggest the Southern States. New Mexico, Texas, Arizona or maybe Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama or Georgia.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 maybe 7 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.
> 
> Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.
> 
> How is the gas price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Gas is generally a lot cheaper in the US. But the distances are bigger.* You really don't seem to know the country you want to live in at all.
Click to expand...


Very good point CG.


----------



## Truthmatters

He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.


I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse


----------



## oddlobe

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you someone's sock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite obvious.  I've never seen a new member show up here and just post back and forth with people for 4 straight hours.
> 
> 
> But what would mani do?
Click to expand...


Dont really know what "sock" is but im just interested in the country.
And I dont know anything, yet. Cant be that hard to understand ,)


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> K so from what I have read on the internet it is cheaper! thats a big plus )



You aren't likely to get in though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 maybe 7 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rly? k, U guys have something called Gallon that equals 3,7 liters of gas.
> 
> Here we pay 2,5 dollars per litre so in sweden u pay 9.25/ gallon.
> 
> How is the gas price?
Click to expand...


There you go again with the open questions.

Here, how about this. Why don't you use this website, and do your own damn research on the area of the country you're interested in?

Stats about all US cities - real estate, relocation info, crime, house prices, cost of living, races, home value estimator, recent sales, income, photos, schools, maps, weather, neighborhoods, and more


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.
> 
> 
> I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse



Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
And it worked


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It varies depending on what state you live in and where you live in that state.
> 
> Oranges are dirt cheap in Florida but corn is pricey.
> In Illinois, corn is cheap but oranges are pricey.
> 
> The cost of living goes up the closer you are to a city and jumps if you live in one.  some cities even have a city income tax if you live in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.
Click to expand...

Americas "breadbasket" refers to the midwest where most of the grain is grown.  It's where your bread most likely came from.

tm's claim is hyperbole.


----------



## Truthmatters

what is the point you are trying to make about this comparison?


----------



## Truthmatters

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.
> 
> 
> I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
> And it worked
Click to expand...


how did you know I am female?


----------



## oddlobe

Hahahh guys if you dont want to answer to this thread just dont  
No one is forcing you. Just though this would be easier than searching the web.

Get info from ppl who acctually live there u know..


----------



## oddlobe

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.
> 
> 
> I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
> And it worked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did you know I am female?
Click to expand...


It is just very obviously...


----------



## Truthmatters

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It varies depending on what state you live in and where you live in that state.
> 
> Oranges are dirt cheap in Florida but corn is pricey.
> In Illinois, corn is cheap but oranges are pricey.
> 
> The cost of living goes up the closer you are to a city and jumps if you live in one.  some cities even have a city income tax if you live in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.
Click to expand...


Nope those jobs are done by guest workers with documentation.


They are the few that get in legally to pick crops.

Why would they come in illegally when they can get in legally?


----------



## peach174

oddlobe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.
> 
> 
> I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
> And it worked
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americas "breadbasket" refers to the midwest where most of the grain is grown.  It's where your bread most likely came from.
> 
> tm's claim is hyperbole.
Click to expand...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Valley_(California)

your an idiot




Agriculture

The Central Valley is one of the world's most productive agricultural regions. On less than 1 percent of the total farmland in the United States, the Central Valley produces 8 percent of the nation&#8217;s agricultural output by value: 17 billion USD in 2002. Its agricultural productivity relies on irrigation from both surface water diversions and groundwater pumping from wells. About one-sixth of the irrigated land in the U.S. is in the Central Valley.[22]

Virtually all non-tropical crops are grown in the Central Valley, which is the primary source for a number of food products throughout the United States, including tomatoes, almonds,[23][24] grapes, cotton, apricots, and asparagus.

The top five counties in agricultural sales in the U.S. are in the Central Valley (2007 Data). They are Fresno County (#1 with $3.731 billion in sales), Tulare County (#2 with $3.335 billion), Kern County (#3 with $3.204), Merced County (#4 with $2.330 billion, and Monterey (#5 2.178 billion).[1][25]

Early farming was concentrated close to the Sacramento-San Joaquin Delta, where the water table was high year round and water transport more readily available, but subsequent irrigation projects have brought many more parts of the valley into productive use. For example, the Central Valley Project was formed in 1935 to redistribute and store water for agricultural and municipal purposes with dams and canals. The even larger California State Water Project was formed in the 1950s and construction continued throughout the following decade.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is making a comparison for some point hes about to make.
> 
> 
> I wish he would just make the point and drop the ruse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
> And it worked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did you know I am female?
Click to expand...


Oh, gee, how could he know???

I wonder if it might have had something to do with CG calling you "she" in post #60?

Nah, couldn't have been that.


----------



## Truthmatters

is it illegal to ask the question?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> is it illegal to ask the question?



Sorry, I don't have time to look at local laws to answer that.

But I do know that none of the founding documents of our Republic say it's illegal to ask questions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## oddlobe

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the point of that was more just to get u girls to stop arguing...
> And it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you know I am female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, gee, how could he know???
> 
> I wonder if it might have had something to do with CG calling you "she" in post #60?
> 
> Nah, couldn't have been that.
Click to expand...


Haha


----------



## theHawk

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd




Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?

As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.

Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.


----------



## oddlobe

Haha tought this would be more fun...
Btw.. Whats a sock?


----------



## oddlobe

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?
> 
> As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.
> 
> Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.
Click to expand...


Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..

Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated


----------



## Truthmatters

you


----------



## Rat in the Hat

oddlobe said:


> Haha tought this would be more fun...
> Btw.. Whats a sock?





> A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The terma reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sockoriginally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an internet community who spoke to, or about himself while pretending to be another person



Sockpuppet (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oddlobe

Rat in the Hat said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha tought this would be more fun...
> Btw.. Whats a sock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The terma reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sockoriginally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an internet community who spoke to, or about himself while pretending to be another person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sockpuppet (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


hahaha! 
But I take that as compliment  

No this is my first time here. Alltoguh it has the same design as a forum I use a lot.


----------



## theHawk

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?
> 
> As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.
> 
> Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
Click to expand...


OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.

Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> More resaon to love Cali we have our own breadbasket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope those jobs are done by guest workers with documentation.
> 
> 
> They are the few that get in legally to pick crops.
> 
> Why would they come in illegally when they can get in legally?
Click to expand...


You are a bold face liar, I lived in California for 3 years and I have seen this with my very eyes, these "guest workers" you speak of are illegal aliens from Mexico who come to California to work on the strawberry fields as seasonal work, they send everything they get back to Mexico, they don't have any legal documentation to be in this country and you know it.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?
> 
> As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.
> 
> Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
Click to expand...


None of those professions qualify for getting a green card through a company.


----------



## California Girl

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?
> 
> As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.
> 
> Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
Click to expand...


None of them qualify for Company Sponsored Green Cards.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you takin about breadbasket? all the strawbarries and other fruits in Cali are being worked by illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope those jobs are done by guest workers with documentation.
> 
> 
> They are the few that get in legally to pick crops.
> 
> Why would they come in illegally when they can get in legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bold face liar, I lived in California for 3 years and I have seen this with my very eyes, these "guest workers" you speak of are illegal aliens from Mexico who come to California to work on the strawberry fields as seasonal work, they send everything they get back to Mexico, they don't have any legal documentation to be in this country and you know it.
Click to expand...


Say what now? TruthMocker lied? My flabber is completely gasted!


----------



## oddlobe

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what is your profession?  How much experience do you have?
> 
> As for warm states, Arizona and Texas are both.  I've lived in both for many years.
> 
> Texas has the added benefit of no state income tax, but there are higher property taxes here.  Arizona, at least in the Phoenix area, is just a better place to live though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
Click to expand...


Really?  awesome! 

Sweet! 

Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show. 
I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself  

I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life! 

Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope those jobs are done by guest workers with documentation.
> 
> 
> They are the few that get in legally to pick crops.
> 
> Why would they come in illegally when they can get in legally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a bold face liar, I lived in California for 3 years and I have seen this with my very eyes, these "guest workers" you speak of are illegal aliens from Mexico who come to California to work on the strawberry fields as seasonal work, they send everything they get back to Mexico, they don't have any legal documentation to be in this country and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what now? TruthMocker lied? My flabber is completely gasted!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoymN5uzMX0&feature=related]Astonished Zoidberg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
Click to expand...


 You're so not gonna get in to the US.


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so not gonna get in to the US.
Click to expand...


Wow are you still here!


----------



## theHawk

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works as an network administrator/network analyst/network engineer.
> Well im only 22 but have been doin this since I was around 17 something..
> 
> Ok thanks for a serious answer! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
Click to expand...



The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.


----------



## oddlobe

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK wow, thats exactly what my profession is.
> 
> Work here for network admins is very good.  I would highly suggest getting certain certifications.  Most look for Cisco such as CCNA, CCNP ect. if you don't have those already.   A lot of tech places are hurting bad for net admins because most people just aren't tech savy in that area.  San Antonio actually happens to have a good tech industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
Click to expand...


Allright  Glad to hear that. 
Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
Click to expand...


Not without a green card.


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so not gonna get in to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you still here!
Click to expand...


Pissed because I don't pander to your needs? 

You have no green card, you cannot work in the US.


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not without a green card.
Click to expand...


U managed to figured that out all by yourself? Good Girl!


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so not gonna get in to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow are you still here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pissed because I don't pander to your needs?
> 
> You have no green card, you cannot work in the US.
Click to expand...


Polly want a cracker? 
You have said that a couple of times now I get it


----------



## Truthmatters

just dont come here until we straighten the mess out.

Too many liars here


----------



## California Girl

oddlobe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without a green card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U managed to figured that out all by yourself? Good Girl!
Click to expand...


No, you told me. I'm just dealing with facts. 

Fact: You cannot work in the US without a green card.

Fact: You do not have a green card.

Fact: You do not qualify under the Employer Sponsored Green Card.

Fact: Your profession (for which you apparently hold no formal qualifications) does not qualify for priority entrance.

Fact: You hold no formal qualifications - which might not matter for a US citizen getting a job in the US, depending on their experience.... but it will matter for a foreign national. 

Fact: The US is not handing out green cards as freely as they used to.

Lots of facts, none in your favor. And yet you claim you 'know how to' get in. So, let's hear it. How?


----------



## theHawk

oddlobe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  awesome!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Acctually I dont have ANY certifikation yet. Havent really been needing them but ofc its good too have that on paper to show.
> I mean I know my way around but I have learned it myself
> 
> I have looked at getting the MCM but It was like.. good bye social life!
> 
> Great thanks for that answer that will help me a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
Click to expand...


I would think programmers would have it even better.

By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.


----------



## California Girl

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think programmers would have it even better.
> 
> By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.
Click to expand...


Good idea. 

Then he can come back and tell us they couldn't sponsor him.


----------



## oddlobe

theHawk said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The certs are usually just basics that look good on a resume.  You don't necessarily have to have Cisco but they are the big player, at least for IP routing.  I personally have Brocade and Juniper certs because my job has me touching that stuff sometimes.  I still spend most of my time though studying CCIE material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think programmers would have it even better.
> 
> By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.
Click to expand...


Great! Doing a lot of coding on my spare time basiclly just c++.
Thanks man! 
That was all I needed to know


----------



## peach174

I think your best bet would be getting a student visa.
If you are only 22 you could try to apply for a collage degree here on a student visa.
It makes it easier to go through to becoming a citizen.
It would also give you a chance to look the country over before you decided.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> just dont come here until we straighten the mess out.
> 
> Too many liars here



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## oddlobe

California Girl said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think programmers would have it even better.
> 
> By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> Then he can come back and tell us they couldn't sponsor him.
Click to expand...


You are adorable  Are you always like this when you try to pick up guys?


----------



## theHawk

California Girl said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright  Glad to hear that.
> Btw how is it for programmers? easy to get jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think programmers would have it even better.
> 
> By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> Then he can come back and tell us they couldn't sponsor him.
Click to expand...


I know for a fact that rackspace has sponsored visas for workers.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Come on just bring some blonde haired blue eyed beauties with you.


----------



## oddlobe

peach174 said:


> I think your best bet would be getting a student visa.
> If you are only 22 you could try to apply for a collage degree here on a student visa.
> It makes it easier to go through to becoming a citizen.
> It would also give you a chance to look the country over before you decided.



Actually that was smart. But I think I have already decided. 
Dont feel like going to school again, already done that


----------



## oddlobe

Skull Pilot said:


> Come on just bring some blonde haired blue eyed beauties with you.



Hahah ofc man. They love americans, well the most do  So that woudlnt be a problem.


----------



## California Girl

theHawk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think programmers would have it even better.
> 
> By the way, you would have to basically secure a job first and the company applies for the green card/ visa.  Rackspace.com I believe will do that, they have several data centers worldwide, including Chicago and San Antonio.  If I were you I would go to their website and try to get in contact with their HR, they should be able to tell you if its possible to get them to sponsor you if they ended up hiring you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> Then he can come back and tell us they couldn't sponsor him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that rackspace has sponsored visas for workers.
Click to expand...


Yea, not usually for unqualified, dime a dozen people though. Be honest. His chance of getting in that way is almost non existent. And you should not want him to enter.... Americans need the jobs in the US.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spewing lies, TruffMocker.
> 
> It makes the rest of us laugh.
Click to expand...


I thought I heard something.

Naaaa its just nothing


----------



## Truthmatters

Nothing from nothing leaves nothing


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Nothing from nothing leaves nothing



How many bottles of Jager have you had this morning>?


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
Click to expand...



idiot.... try getting immigrations status before you come


----------



## syrenn

oddlobe said:


> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a great response!
> Thanks man! I will look into that
> 
> Well ok  Blond, blue eyed 185 cm tall guess that equals 6 feet tall.
Click to expand...



Be careful of her....


----------



## Truthmatters

syrenn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a country of immigrants, we always have been.
> 
> Try getting a job BEFORE you come, You could teach a language or be a travel consultant for people traveling to Sweden, Start with making a resume and then send it to companies who do Business in your country.
> 
> 
> Americans are niceer than these fools on this internet site and will be nice to you for the most party.
> 
> You seem to have a good command of the english language and will fit right in.
> 
> There are many brave immigrants to this country who have Fought for us in wars to obtain their citizenship.
> 
> Many posters on this site are not as good Americans as those inmmigrants.
> 
> The right wing doesnt like people of color much, if your blonde they will love you thoiugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.... try getting immigrations status before you come
Click to expand...


quit derailing the thread by attacking me


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you're doing great where you are. Stay there. Our country needs jobs for Americans right now. We really don't need anyone taking a job that an American can do.
> 
> And... your taxes pay for your 'free' stuff. It is not fucking 'free'. Nothing is 'free'.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about, I've been to Sweden... and a bunch of EU countries. I don't blame you for wanting to move to the US, but, right now - we have enough shit... we don't need more people. Give it 5 years, let our country recover, let us put Americans back to work... then, come. And we will welcome you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just told me u didnt even live in the US so dont even bother answering this thread. Besides I know I can contribute a lot more then most of the immigrants.
> So, respecfully, I dont give a crap about you statments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her she is a horrible person
Click to expand...







Says the most horrible hatefully liar on the board. .....


----------



## theHawk

California Girl said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> Then he can come back and tell us they couldn't sponsor him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that rackspace has sponsored visas for workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, not usually for unqualified, dime a dozen people though. Be honest. His chance of getting in that way is almost non existent. And you should not want him to enter.... Americans need the jobs in the US.
Click to expand...


Any American will the skills should have that kind of job already.  5 years experience is hardly what I would call unqualified.  And if they are a dime a dozen, why are companies having such a hard time filling those positions?  He can very easily take a certification exam to be what you call "qualified", if one knows the material it only takes a couple of weeks or even days to study for the exams.

I agree that immigration needs to be curbed greatly, but the ones we should be taking in are educated, smart ones from Europe, not the droves of Mexicans we allow legally simply because they have relatives here already.


----------



## theHawk

Truthmatters said:


> Nothing from nothing leaves nothing



Thanks for explaining the inner workings of your brain.


----------



## Toro

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Sweden.


----------



## Toro

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



There are four ways to get here legally

1.  Get a job in America.
2.  Get married to an American.  
3.  Be really, really good at what you do.  Be a superstar athlete or musician.
4.  Be a refugee.

Immigration to America is a byzantine bureaucratic maze.


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> oddlobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are and some are not religious.
> 
> Like every country religion is losing its hold on people and facts are starting to win the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I´m an athiest/agnostic. Dont really believe in any religion.. since they are more or less the same crap..
> 
> Would people in the US be offended If i would say im an athiest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you register as an athiest on your Religion Registration form, you should be okay.
> 
> 
> And you must keep your Religion Registration card on you at all times.  If you are caught out in public without your card, you will be executed on the spot.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^
Happened to a friend of mine.  But hey, rules are rules!


----------



## Toro

oddlobe said:


> To get a green card you need to have Family that is here in U.S.,a job or you are seeking political asylum. It takes a long time to become one, anywhere between 7 to 10 years.
> Here is the government web site;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! 7-10 years.. But i guess it goes faster if you get "hand picked" (dont even know if thats a word) by a company?
Click to expand...


It took me 2.5 years.

But I'm really smart and good-looking.  I don't know how long it takes plain people.


----------



## Againsheila

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



There are no jobs...if you sneak across the southern border and speak Spanish, they'll let you stay.  Nobody cares about nordic people one way or another, except some blacks want you dead.

Most of the lower classes of Americans beleive our country is about to fall, wait awhile, you'll be glad you did.  

Hey, I'll make you a deal, you can move here and we'll move there, how about that?  Right now, Norway won't take us.


----------



## FireFly

xotoxi said:


> Travel to Northern Mexico and sneak across our southern border, which will allow you to stay here permanently.



^ This ^


----------



## Unkotare

oddlobe said:


> Haha ok U guys dont really like immigrants..
> 
> Thought I would get advice on how I would do this ..
> Skip the irony and tell me what I can do instead.





Don't worry, real Americans are not anti-Immigrant.

USCIS - Green Card


----------



## Crackerjack

Bring one or two of these with you and I guarantee I will make it happen.

I am *so* not kidding.  ​


----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> I agree that immigration needs to be curbed greatly.




No it shouldn't. ILLEGAL immigration should be curbed entirely. Legal immigration is a vital aspect of what America is.


----------



## Nova78

*Easy ,just get a straw hat and a donkey and ride it across the border.don't forget to have 12 kids after you get here.....*


----------



## eots

can you cook ?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1KSaUEu_T4]swedish chef turtle soup - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

oddlobe said:


> ...Yeah Sweden is great no doubt. We have free health care, a lot of help getting work, good education. If u dont work u will still get support with around 1000 $a mount to make a living... etc etc... But it´s so fucking boring!  /ODD



Get a visa, get on a plane, come over and stay, everyone else does it. Find a nice girl, marry, and enjoy. I know a girl who did that. Wait a few years before the brats come, and travel. Canada is beautiful too, but I imagine similar to Sweden in ways.  Cold and isolated and cold and isolated.  Soon you'll be able to appreciate a land full of nutcase righties, and religious crazies, but opportunity exists and the place is beautiful and the people, even the nutcases, nice, if you don't tell them you're something bad they have in their head. Buy a Chevy and see the USA in your... too young for Dinah. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/126242-an-american-life.html#post2547091

.


----------



## Dude

California Girl said:


> We don't have the jobs to sustain more people than we have.



this is just NOT true. 

There is an acute job shortage in IT sector in USA.

not long ago, I worked for one american company. they were trying to find right person for this position (it requires advanced degree) for 8 month before i came. I left in December (7 month ago). They are still trying to find a replacement. 
Offering 100K+ salary does not help (this is more than boss gets himself)

they had the same problem with EVERY IT position they were trying to fill. coders, project managers, even technical writers - its impossible to find proper people to fill those positions. They ended up with 6 (barely literate and cheap) indians on stuff.

sorry for my english, i know it needs improvement)


----------



## Angelhair

oddlobe said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im new to this forum so I hope I added the thread in the right section.
> 
> Now, Im a swedish guy who want to become a american citizen.
> I have been amazed byt the states all of my life.
> The people, the way och living.. well everything.
> 
> So, I have been trying to reach some information about how to become a citizen but I couldn´t really find anything about it.
> 
> I tried search google etc but without luck.
> 
> So do you guys have any suggestions about how to do this?
> 
> Couple of questions:
> * Is it easy to get a job?
> * Is it easy to get a place to stay?
> * What to people think about Nordic people?
> 
> Cheers!
> Best regards
> odd



_YOU and millions upon millions of people.  *No jobs; *expensive place to stay; *americans don't think........LOL, LOL!..........just ask ANY foreigner._


----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> the ones we should be taking in are educated, smart ones from Europe.





How 'bout we welcome in smart, educated people regardless of where they are from?


----------



## Angelhair

Unkotare said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ones we should be taking in are educated, smart ones from Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout we welcome in smart, educated people regardless of where they are from?
Click to expand...


_This country throughout history has gone to other countries looking for brainy, talented, educated people.  That is a known fact.  They also go out and help those with no talent, no brains, uneducated come here to do hard labor.  Thus the reason why they don't secure our borders._


----------



## Angelhair

_And before any of you jump on me - that means ALL borders._


----------

